# Help with old circular saw



## lambo13 (Oct 2, 2010)

All -

I have a garage full of tools yet this is my very first circular saw. Not sure how it happened but never did much w/ wood. Found this ancient Craftsman in my grandfather's icehouse/shed (yeah, it's an old place...), plugged it in and it spun right up.

So I took it home, took it apart, cleaned it up, tossed a new blade on, and nothing. The spindle in the middle spins but the blade doesn't catch. From what I can tell, I'm not missing any pieces, yet regardless if I use the old blade or the new, it won't spin the blade.

I noticed that as I screw in the bolt, it reaches the stop point before it or the funny looking washer touches the blade. So that would suggest to me that I'm missing something that would fit behind the blade, elevating it on the spindle so it'll connect with the bolt, but looking through the manual (which was still w/ the saw!) I couldn't see any part that would be missing.

I'm not super active here posting, but love to stalk. Thanks in advance for any and all help!!

Here it is before I cleaned it up:


Anything missing here?


Blade, then the washer with the flat section, then the pressure washer thingy, then the bolt:


Model number:


----------



## joecaption (Nov 30, 2011)

http://www.searspartsdirect.com/par.../00032837/00001?blt=06&prst=0&shdMod=31510860

Looks like your missing part # 12, and of course it's no longer avalible.


----------



## lambo13 (Oct 2, 2010)

joecaption said:


> http://www.searspartsdirect.com/par.../00032837/00001?blt=06&prst=0&shdMod=31510860
> 
> Looks like your missing part # 12, and of course it's no longer avalible.


Aha! I believe you're correct! So that piece would be on the back side of the blade allowing it to be locked in place.

I can't find any evidence of that piece in my garage, and I didn't go crazy taking it apart. I'm guessing that the reason the blade spun properly when I first tested it was that it had rusted/fused the blade the bolt. Once I broke it loose the missing piece was now suddenly problematic.

Wonder if I can't find a generic piece to replace it...

Thanks again Joe!


----------



## joecaption (Nov 30, 2011)

There's lots of places in VA Beach and Norfolk that service tools, I'm sure you could find something that would work.


----------



## RWolff (Jan 27, 2013)

Check ebay for the part or a dead one you can canabilize.
I found a 1928 Herculite door for a Gamewell fire alarm box that mine was broken on, and they were made from that alloy only 2 years so parts are rare, finding JUST parts is even rarer and there one was the week I looked on Ebay- JUST the door itself which was exactly what I needed.
Bet you can find the part.


----------



## Maintenance 6 (Feb 26, 2008)

You could try this place.

http://www.ereplacementparts.com/power-tool-parts.html


----------



## 4reel (Mar 3, 2013)

*same saw*

I have that exact saw in my garage. I use it for cutting concrete board and things that I do not want my good one to go through. It is a weak saw from an HP standpoint and a bit hard to make it go straight. Would you like me to take a picture of the one I have and the parts that are in place?


----------



## lambo13 (Oct 2, 2010)

4reel said:


> I have that exact saw in my garage. I use it for cutting concrete board and things that I do not want my good one to go through. It is a weak saw from an HP standpoint and a bit hard to make it go straight. Would you like me to take a picture of the one I have and the parts that are in place?


That'd be great! The parts diagram in the waterlogged paper manual and the electronic one online are tough to read. Would really appreciate a pic to see what's behind the blade.


----------



## lambo13 (Oct 2, 2010)

Maintenance 6 said:


> You could try this place.
> 
> http://www.ereplacementparts.com/power-tool-parts.html


On that site, it looks like it's part 18 in the parts diagram, which of course they don't even list below for purchase. Argh.

I'd bet if I could find a model within a year or two of this that has that part it'd fit...


----------



## 4reel (Mar 3, 2013)

*Here is what it looks like*

I have added Five pictures. The first one (0039) is with the blade and the outer nut and washers off. The piece you are missing is in (0040) the next picture with the part still in place. The next two pictures (41 & 42) show the part out of the saw and the last one is the saw without the part. Sorry the saw is so dirty but then that is what I use it for. I looked for my manual and could not find it. I have had the saw since 1972 so I guess I have lost it. Good luck :thumbup:


----------



## 4reel (Mar 3, 2013)

*looked up the part*

It is part 18 of you model saw. I google your saw and the DWG came up. Hope you can order


----------



## lambo13 (Oct 2, 2010)

4reel said:


> I have added Five pictures. The first one (0039) is with the blade and the outer nut and washers off. The piece you are missing is in (0040) the next picture with the part still in place. The next two pictures (41 & 42) show the part out of the saw and the last one is the saw without the part. Sorry the saw is so dirty but then that is what I use it for. I looked for my manual and could not find it. I have had the saw since 1972 so I guess I have lost it. Good luck :thumbup:


Above and beyond!! I absolutely am missing that piece. Time to begin the great online search for this piece. Although I do wonder if I can't find an approximate replacement of some type....

Thanks again all!


----------



## 4reel (Mar 3, 2013)

*it is a bushing*

Try mcmaster carr for bushings. that is what it actually is


----------

